# Spam/Replica Friendly Providers?



## elohkcalb (Oct 12, 2013)

Keep getting their promotional emails, and then I did some checks on where the emails were blasted and where the sites were hosted.

The owner with the email address ([email protected]) holds quite a number of domains, including but not limited to loveutiffany.com, tiffanycrown.com, tiffanyheap.com, tiffanylovely.com, tiffanyrich.com, tiffanyuforever.com, bagfame.com, bagfashionss.com, bagkiss.com, bagprefer.com, bagproud.com, bagsgrace.com, bagspeed.com, bagtrending.com, bagwarm.com, bagyourfashion.com, bliingbag.com, enjoybagfashion.com, fahiononline.com, lookforfashions.com, lovebagpie.com, lvsave.com, lvtribe.com, lvvisit.com, ubagfashion.com, ubagsonline.com, youbagsstyle.com.

Spamming servers:

Beelink? (http://www.senderbase.org/lookup?search_string=218.98.81.233) - entire 218.98.80.0/23 range.
Ubiquity Servers (http://www.senderbase.org/lookup?search_string=23.106.114.6) - entire 23.106.112.0/20 range.

Site hosters (could be reverse proxy):

Enzu (172.246.126.223)
InterServer (206.72.192.34)

There has been a few reports in Google indicating that there were indeed people who fell into their traps. I don't bother buying replica on branded goods, would you buy if you read those mailers?


----------



## DalComp (Oct 12, 2013)

Would not even open them, just mark and hit the spam button.


----------



## nunim (Oct 12, 2013)

I never understood the replica websites, why would you want to deal with a probable scam when you could head to your local flea market/chinatown?


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 12, 2013)

Do write abuse mails or ignore it.


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 14, 2013)

nunim said:


> I never understood the replica websites, why would you want to deal with a probable scam when you could head to your local flea market/chinatown?


Might be even cheapee than that.


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

Lots of dirt bag providers specialize in this niche --- providing services to these clowns.

I never understand the allure of buying a counterfeit anything.  Wanna-bes.


----------

